# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  charlie killed off.

## ***sharon rules***

i dont know if anyone has already writen this because i cant see it anywhere.who here wants charlie killed off?not me.
he might get killed off somtime this year not sure when.
anyone got any info.

----------


## Bad Wolf

moved as it hasnt been confimed yet by any source

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> moved as it hasnt been confimed yet by any source


ok.

----------


## Bad Wolf

its just for now- i think he does die, but its not yet abd hasnt been featured as a spoiler any where yet- i read months a go in a magazine (marie claire i think- i posted it on here)- it had a interview with bill ward (charlie) who said that the alahans play a big part in his downfall

hope this helps

----------


## Treacle

Well it will probably be another sensational storyline if it's under Tony Wood's reign of terror.

----------


## Abi

I hope he aint killed off because even if this story can become a bit tedious, he's a great charcter and does hte soap some good!

----------


## Treacle

He will be told to leave by PlanKen Barlow for causing havoc in such a "quiet" street in Manchester.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Charlie will eventually have to leave, after everything he's done, villians don't always live long in soaps.

----------


## Treacle

Exactly, I'm always prepared to give this absolute tosh a chance of course. Far be it from me to use the off button on my remote  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> He will be told to leave by PlanKen Barlow for causing havoc in such a "quiet" street in Manchester.


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

If this is all they can come up with though, killing people etc, murders every 5 minutes no wonder it's turning into "Load Of Old Cobblers Street".

----------


## Bryan

> If this is all they can come up with though, killing people etc, murders every 5 minutes no wonder it's turning into "Load Of Old Cobblers Street".


who's died in Corrie this year, sorry no detahs have been memorbale enough for me to remember...oh yes the boring Harris's, god what a farce that story was

----------


## Treacle

More plotholes than a lump of swiss cheese!

----------


## Abbie

i dont like him but i dont want him to die as he is good to watch

----------


## Treacle

He's got no lips or teeth it would seem!

----------


## Babe14

I hope that Charlie isn't killed off, I like him but hate the "Shelly/Charlie" storyline, put him in another one and he'll be great. Charlie's just about the only good thing in Corrie at the mo..oh and Blanche of course with her "witty" comments and digs :Smile:

----------


## Luna

I hope he does get killed off then at least it will bring this storyline to a way overdue end. It will also eliminate him coming back and shelly having to live in fear all the time

----------


## Chris_2k11

If him being killed off means the end of this storyline, then that's good enough for me!   :Cheer:

----------


## Luna

of course we'll still have to put up with shelly's recovery and her mother fussing over her but i think thats a good enough price to pay

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh yeah! That'll probably go on for about another 2 months! It's like a never-ending storyline!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Luna

> Oh yeah! That'll probably go on for about another 2 months! It's like a never-ending storyline!



sssssshhhhhhhh.....dont say that you'll be giving them ideas

----------


## Chris_2k11

> sssssshhhhhhhh.....dont say that you'll be giving them ideas


LOL!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dddMac1

i know he is leaving but i aint sure how

----------


## Jojo

The other one I heard was that Charlie proposes to Shelly, and they have filmed or are going to film 2 different episodes with regards to the wedding....

----------


## Luna

Yeah i heard that too about the two different endings.

The same happened with ther wedding to peter they filmed two endings

----------


## Jojo

But I heard its not going to be shown for ages so it look like we are going to have another storyline that is going to run on and on and on and on etc etc.....

----------


## Luna

> But I heard its not going to be shown for ages so it look like we are going to have another storyline that is going to run on and on and on and on etc etc.....



and on and on and on.......

----------


## Jojo

and on, and on, and on - stop it!!!  Its just like that advert!! 

Why do they need to keep these storylines going for so long.  I know that these things can take their time in real life etc and they are trying to portray it realistically etc, but to keep it going for a year in soap terms is too long - sorry

----------


## Abbie

> I hope he does get killed off then at least it will bring this storyline to a way overdue end. It will also eliminate him coming back and shelly having to live in fear all the time


yer good point

----------


## Abbie

> But I heard its not going to be shown for ages so it look like we are going to have another storyline that is going to run on and on and on and on etc etc.....


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!
please kill me now before its too late

----------


## Bad Wolf

the only reason it seems like it is going on forever is because corrie is on nearly everyday,

----------


## Katy

i think that too corrie has too many episodes.

----------


## Abbie

> the only reason it seems like it is going on forever is because corrie is on nearly everyday,


yer i suppose

----------


## Bad Wolf

it wouldnt be so bad if it was on a few times a week, but do we really need an hour on a monday?

corrie are going right with this story- domestic violence and intimidation DOES happen everyday

----------


## Abbie

> i think that too corrie has too many episodes.


yer it has hasnt it?

----------


## Katy

it doesnt need a double episode. I prefered it when corrie was on monday wednesday friday and eastenders was on tuesday thursday. They like slotted in to each other.

----------


## Abbie

> it wouldnt be so bad if it was on a few times a week, but do we really need an hour on a monday?
> 
> corrie are going right with this story- domestic violence and intimidation DOES happen everyday


i know!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

they did, it was corrie mon, wed, fri, and ee in between!  why did they change it?  i cant be bothered anymore- sunday, monday, wed, friday- its too much

----------


## Abbie

> it doesnt need a double episode. I prefered it when corrie was on monday wednesday friday and eastenders was on tuesday thursday. They like slotted in to each other.


yer they did didnt they

----------


## Abbie

> they did, it was corrie mon, wed, fri, and ee in between!  why did they change it?  i cant be bothered anymore- sunday, monday, wed, friday- its too much


 i know no wonder my eyes are slightly square

----------


## Chris_2k11

Emmerdale is on far too much too. I think it used to be Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday... but now it's on every day of the week! (except Saturday). The stuff that goes on in one week could easily be fit into about 3 episodes.

----------


## Jojo

The problem to me, when they start putting on extra episodes is that either they start dragging storylines out (like Charlie and Shelly, which I know happens in real life in this manner, but its really starting to depress me, and I'm sure that isn't the aim of soaps! Little Mo and Alfie  :Angry:  etc) or just lose the plot completely and each episode is boring and a load of cobblers.  If they all went back to twice / three times a week so they weren't in direct competition with each other, we would go back to better storylines - because they are on pretty much at the same time as each other, they are concentrating too much on trying to be better than other and it just isn't paying off (in my personal opinion this is!! )

----------


## Bad Wolf

its on far too much, that's why story lines seem to go on forever

----------


## Jojo

True - whenever you turn on a soap, it appears to be the same storyline constantly, whereas if it was only on a couple of times a week, it would appear to come to a conclusion a lot quicker...

----------


## Bad Wolf

its true, as i said earlier in the thread is it really necessary for corrie to be on for an hour on monday??

----------


## Luna

i agree it's far too much in one go

----------


## Chris_2k11

In the second episode of Corrie on a Monday, I wouldn't say anything remotely interesting happens!?  :Thumbsdown:  And I dunno whether it's just me, but whenever I watch that second episode, it always seems to go by twice as fast as the first   :Searchme:  lol.

----------


## kirsty_g

i hope this does happen

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

I Hope He Dosn't Die

----------


## bakedbean

It would be good if shelly pushed him down the stairs and he is dead!!

----------


## Charmed

Die..Charlie..Die!Sorry,but I've hated him since Day 1

----------


## ghosthunter5487

He is one of those charecters that everyone loves to hate.

Everyone check out:
*EDIT - DO NOT POST LINKS*

----------


## Bryan

charlie has to get killed otherwise their is no closure to the storyline he would forever haunt shelly like trevor did little mo until he gone for good, will be intresting to see who kills him

----------


## CrazyLea

does he get murdered yeah?

----------


## Luna

Hopefully someone does kill him off and it'll be a whodunnit

----------


## kayla05

i hope he dies! dont care how or who! just plz kill him and soon!

----------


## emma_strange

God I hope he does

----------


## kayla05

He is so evil, i hope Shelly realises what he is and ditches him at their wedding!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

lets hope he dies

----------


## Bryan

posted today in Coronation Street General:

*"Coronation Street bosses are delighted that three of the show's favourite sons have signed new contracts to stay in Weatherfield. 

Comedian Bradley Walsh, 45, who plays Danny Baldwin, Bill Ward, 38 (Charlie Stubbs) and Richard Fleeshman, 16, (Craig Harris), have all decided to extend their stay in the north-west."*

this proves that Charlie will not be killed off in the near future

hence this thread shall be closed, if it turns out that this rumour runs the rounds once more it shall be opened again   :Smile:  

closing thread...

----------

